# Smokin for the waist....



## JCAP (Jul 16, 2019)

Greetings again everyone!

Now that the vacation is over the Mrs and I have decided to get back on the health train. So I’m starting to grill and smoke anything healthy that I can....

First up- some carrots and onions at 190-200 with some pecan chips. I used my MPS for this and actually tried the chips in foil trick instead of right above the burner- I won’t go back now!

Everything came out pretty good so I’m happy. 

Anyone have any favorite not so bad for you things to smoke?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 16, 2019)

JCAP said:


> Anyone have any favorite not so bad for you things to smoke?



Mahi Mahi, salmon, and shrimp.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 16, 2019)

sausage wrapped in bacon is my go to health food! just kidding,  me and the mrs. like grilled squash, zucchini,onions etc. never really tried vegies smoked before may have to give it a shot someday.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 16, 2019)

Haven't met with many fruits and veggies that weren't good smoked or grilled.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 16, 2019)

I watched a YouTube video last night where a guy brined and smoked a watermelon.
Supposedly, it is to mimic a ham.
My wife asked me, "what is wrong with just smoking a ham and having the unsmoked watermelon for dessert"?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> sausage wrapped in bacon is my go to health food!



Lol yeah bacon wrapped sausage links and pork belly burnt ends come to mind as healthy foods to smoke!

In all seriousness Squash and Zucchini, grilled tomatoes topped with some basil and balsamic reduction, asparagus, goat cheese stuff peppers, corn, and pineapple are all great grilled


----------



## JCAP (Jul 16, 2019)

I’ll be probably doing lots of these suggestions. Probably should start with the bacon one though!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 16, 2019)

JCAP said:


> I’ll be probably doing lots of these suggestions. Probably should start with the bacon one though!


I don't want to steer your thread off course but you could always wrap turkey sausage with the bacon if your a real healthy eater.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 16, 2019)

Not sure about smoking but grilling kabobs are a great way to get more healthier stuff into rotation and keeps heat out the kitchen.  Grilled mushrooms might be even better than meat.


----------



## S-met (Jul 16, 2019)

Big fat eggplant, an onipn and a few heads of garlic = baba ganoush.

Sub eggplant for tomato or tomatillos and add peppers for smoked salsa.

I've seen the watermelon ham but can't bring myself to do it. Pineapple does ok, though I'd rather eat it raw or charred/grilled.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Jul 16, 2019)

Sam . i love mushrooms and kabobs especially with lean meat like venison or chicken.


----------



## Nole4L (Jul 16, 2019)

I've always grilled them (as opposed to smoking them) but I agree that kabobs are awesome.  Also if you haven't tried it cauliflower rice is good and very simple to make yourself from a head a cauliflower.


----------

